# Bug report: DVR menu crashes system



## dishguy (Feb 7, 2004)

Item 1:
2nd time this has now occured. Was setting up DVR recording for several shows. Found shows via find, and proceeded to select each and setup DVR record. On fifth show, DVR record went back to picture display, not find menu. Picture was now 1/4 sized in the top left corner of display. Clicked to SD mode, picture was OK, back to HD mode, still 1/4 size. Bang, Box rebooted by itself and picture was normal size again.

Item 2:
Tried to erase a DVR recorded event after watching it. Menu responded that show was still playing. Went to show, fast forwarded to end, then attempted again. Same problem. Show displayed it was still playing. No way to erase show, when again, bang, box rebooted by itself. Went to DVR menu, and could now erase show.

I've been waiting to setup OTA for a couple more releases, so wasn't the issue in this case. DVR recordings and timers seem unstable still even when recording SD programs.

Let's hope next release will increase stability as getting kind of annoying having the box do a daily reboot.

Also stretch modes need some serious work


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

I have seen and can reproduce the condition where the picture is 1/4 sized in the top left hand corner and causes a reboot.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23380

Since you found a different way to get the 921 in this state hopefully the e* 921 coders can debug and fix this.


----------

